# Nessun conflitto



## francisgranada

Motivato da una discussione sul forum spagnolo, vorrei chiedervi come funziona in italiano:

Supponiamo la frase "Non c'è nessun conflitto d'interesse". Se cambiassimo l'ordine delle parole, allora quale dei seguenti esempi sarebbe  corretto o usuale/idiomatico?

"Non c'è  conflitto nessuno ...."
"Non c'è  conflitto alcuno ...."

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


francisgranada said:


> "Non c'è conflitto (di interesse) nessuno ...."
> "Non c'è conflitto (di interesse) alcuno ...."



Edit dopo # 4. Secondo me la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## danieleferrari

Non c'è alcun conflitto...


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Motivato da una discussione sul forum spagnolo, vorrei chiedervi come funziona in italiano:
> 
> Supponiamo la frase "Non c'è nessun conflitto d'interesse". Se cambiassimo l'ordine delle parole, allora quale dei seguenti esempi sarebbe  corretto o usuale/idiomatico?
> 
> "Non c'è  conflitto nessuno ...."
> "Non c'è  conflitto alcuno ...."
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


Non hai solo invertito. Hai anche rimosso "di interessi", elemento importante per valutare la frase.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Non hai solo invertito. Hai anche rimosso "di interessi", elemento importante per valutare la frase.


Sì, è vero.  L'ho fatto intenzionalmente perché non volevo porre una domanda troppo "complicata" (o generale) ...  



danieleferrari said:


> Non c'è alcun conflitto...


Esatto ... Quindi qual è "migliore": _Non c'è alcun conflitto _ o _Non c'è nessun conflitto, _oppure qual è il criterio della scelta tra queste due possibilità ?


----------



## bearded

Non c'è alcun conflitto d'interessi
Non c'è nessun conflitto d'interessi
Non c'è alcun conflitto
Non c'è nessun conflitto
Non c'è conflitto alcuno (un po' letterario)
Non c'è conflitto nessuno
Non c'è conflitto d'interessi nessuno
Non c'è conflitto d'interessi alcuno (obsoleto) 



francisgranada said:


> _Non c'è alcun conflitto _ o _Non c'è nessun conflitto_


Entrambe le espressioni sono corrette. ''Alcun'' è un po' più formale, ''nessun'' più colloquiale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Secondo me l'uso di "alcuno", proprio per la sua impronta letteraria, può essere un modo per dare maggiore "solennità" e autorità all'affermazione. In questa ottica non escluderei nemmeno "non c'è conflitto di interessi alcuno" segnato come errato nella lists di @bearded.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> non escluderei nemmeno "non c'è conflitto di interessi alcuno" segnato come errato...


Veramente io l'ho segnalato come ''obsoleto'', volendo evitare che Francis lo prenda per buono o normale...
Ammetterai che ben raramente si incontra una costruzione del genere: forse in un sermone, in poesia (ma le poesie si occupano di conflitti d'interesse?) o in un verbale di polizia...   Ok tolgo la crocetta rossa.

''Davanti a noi ufficiale di polizia giudiziaria il politico in questione, accusato di conflitto di interessi, ha negato esservi conflitto d'interessi alcuno''...


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Davanti a noi ufficiale di polizia giudiziaria il politico in questione, accusato di conflitto di interessi, ha negato esservi conflitto d'interessi alcuno''...


Io immagino anche il suddetto politico dire la stessa frase in una conferenza stampa scandendo le sillabe.
"Non c'è conflitto di interessi AL-CU-NO".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> dire la stessa frase


Magari preceduta da ''Mi consenta..''


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Non c'è alcun conflitto d'interessi
> Non c'è nessun conflitto d'interessi
> Non c'è alcun conflitto
> Non c'è nessun conflitto
> Non c'è conflitto alcuno (un po' letterario)
> Non c'è conflitto nessuno
> Non c'è conflitto d'interessi nessuno
> Non c'è conflitto d'interessi alcuno (obsoleto)


Perfetto !

Grazie a tutti per le risposte e opinioni


----------



## lorenzos

Usando la virgola, alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere:
_- Non c'è conflitto d'interessi*,* alcuno._


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> lo prenda


Vogliate leggere: lo prendesse (con la _consecutio_ non si scherza)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Usando la virgola, alla lista si potrebbe aggiungere:
> _- Non c'è conflitto d'interessi*,* alcuno._



 Scusa, non capisco bene la struttura di questa frase.  Perché isolare con una virgola l'aggettivo indefinito?  (Forse sono io che non riesco a ''sintonizzarmi'')..


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Perché isolare con una virgola l'aggettivo indefinito?


Beh, creando un inciso ci si può mettere un po' di tutto, tipo "Non c'è conflitto di interessi, nemmeno l'ombra", ma questo  mi sembra poco rilevante per la domanda posta.


----------



## francisgranada

Sono d'accordo con bearded. Anzi, se volessimo separare l'aggettivo indefinito, allora secondo me andrebbe meglio nessuno e non alcuno: "Non c'è conflitto d'interessi. Nessuno ..."


----------

